# Yaaay............



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello there,

First of all, I am so sorry that I dont reply or post anything of late. I am so busy with work and life and what not, I wish I did have more time to post.But I am looking at the posts sometimes so thats good. I am still learning bout rats  

Secondly and this is the excitement. I went into a pet shop the other day to generally look around and buy my dogs some food and toys. Mum came with me and she said "Why not get that cage over there for when you get your rats." So knowing how my mums mind can change, I did. No turning back now I have the cage and am full on my way to getting ratties. Yaaay! How excited I am. I can almost feel their fur now. Haha! But I do want to do it proper so I must wait for a little while longer  

Well thats my exciting news!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats awesome! What kind of cage was it? Did you end up getting it?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

that's great, congrats! =D


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes I did get the cage Glindella. Here is the pic of it. Soz bout the very poor quality of it. I took it from my mobile :roll:


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, it looks really nice.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats i bet your so anxious to get your ratties. The cage looks nice


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol! I am very anxious but work keeps me busy at the moment  Gonna try try so hard to wait 4 weeks after I have painted my room to get them.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations! The cage looks just like mine except mines black!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

*Squeek* Hehe! I was gonna get a black one but the decor in my room is mainly white so I decided on a white cage. How many ratties have you got in your cage Squeak :?:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have two of those cages... at the moment, one has the three little girls until they are big enough to move into the big cage with the older girls... and the other one i lent to my neighbours today as they got themselves two little girls (and a third one tomorrow if its still at the pet shop on its own) and only had an aquarium otherwise.

i suggest a hard plastic water bottle, such as "rat luxury" by pet one, when you get to that point. my girls have chewed through all the softer plastic bottles (which reminds me... i need to get a couple more). i dont know if you have pets paradise in your part of aussieland, but not all of them will have the hard plastic bottles.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

congRATS!!! i just got mine a few days ago!!! i was really exited too, but i only had to w8 like a week,but 4 weeks!that would kill me lol


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

That looks 'zactly like the kind we had for my guinea pigs when I was a wee tot.  

If you happen to be in the States, do you know about how much that cost?

ETA: Duh, it says you're in Australia. :roll:


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I currently have two females living in it, but when they get too big for it I move them to a bigger cage. I think it's a good cage for young girls and maybe males. Take out the bottom of the cage though, so they live in the littler, cause wires bad on their feet. Oh, but some females can manage to squeeze out of tiny gaps so be cautious. Are you getting male or female?

I'm sure you'll have fun with your rats.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats. That cage looks like it has alot of head room for hammocks! Very cool. We are still waiting for our ratties. We get them on Thursday. It has been so hard to wait! I feel for you right now.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Magickat. Yes Squeak, I agree with you there. I am getting males but I am thinking of getting 2-3 but not sure yet


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Make sure you keep us all updated with pictures when you get them!


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Course I will


----------

